# Different Hair Cuts!



## Teddy PomPom (Apr 2, 2010)

I decided that I want to get Teddy a puppy cut! Its going to start warming up soon, and I think he will enjoy having shorter fur. He went for his first puppy trim at Pet's Mart, and I was not happy with them all. They trimmed his feet messy, didn't clean his ears, or cut his nails, when it was included in the deal. This time I am taking him to a groomer who has been grooming small furry dogs for 20 years, and so I think she will get it right! lol :HistericalSmiley: I am a kind of indecisive person, and need help on picking a new hair cut for him. I dont want him to be shaved all the way. I just want it at a medium-ish or even kinda short length, that wont be too hard to manage lol. Can anyone give me any suggestions, and if you have any pictures so I can show the groomer how I want the hair to be cut. Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Look at Gucci's cut in my Siggy his hair was short on the body and his legs were a bit longer I also left his top knot and had it bobed. I kinda got the idea from Tchelsi and Tatum's cut!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Heres some pictures of cookie


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

I have one of a "puppy cut" that is just adorable but I don't know how to post pics. I


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I tried different puppy cuts, but this is my very favorite for Snowy


----------

